# Emotionally Needy Husband Won't Let Me Go



## Bellathecat (Feb 28, 2018)

I have been married to my husband for the past 25 years. He has been emotionally unavailable for most of this marriage. This past Fall, I told him I was no longer happy and wanted a divorce. He now cries constantly and blames me for everything! He tries to be understanding and polite, by the way, this is new for him since I told him I no longer loved him! My 15 year old daughter is in recovery for anorexia. He tells me I am the reason for her condition and that she wouldn't have it had I not wanted to divorce! Thru out our marriage he has been emotionally controlling of my friends. The rare times I did go out with friends, I paid and paid for it by getting stared at and the cold shoulder for a week! Our moments of intimacy have been few and far between, too! This, again, is my fault.

Please someone let me know that I'm not loosing my mind! Any advice would be appreciated!


----------



## uhtred (Jun 22, 2016)

Don't let him guilt trip you or emotionally blackmail you. He is a grown man. If he really loved you, he would have tried to fix things long ago. You know that if you relent, things will just go back to the way they have been.


----------



## happy as a clam (Jan 5, 2014)

Stay the course. Don’t let him manipulate you and twist the truth by gaslighting.


----------



## Openminded (Feb 21, 2013)

He doesn't want a divorce and he's going to do everything he can to make sure it doesn't happen. Don't fall for it.


----------

